# Sat->IP server



## balanga (Dec 26, 2017)

Is it possible to set up a Sat->IP server under FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

balanga said:


> Is it possible to set up a Sat->IP server under FreeBSD?


That depends on what you mean by "Sat->IP"?

Satellite TV? If so, it'll work the same as DVB-T or DVB-C cards, there's basically no difference where the signal comes from as long as you have a working TV card.


----------



## balanga (Dec 27, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sat-IP


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

multimedia/tvheadend?


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 27, 2017)

You want to create a machine that will output SAT>IP? Or do you want to create a machine that will input (ingest) SAT>IP? If the latter, then consider this port:



SirDice said:


> multimedia/tvheadend?



If however you want to create and output SAT>IP then I think you are on your own, but we will love you if you create port afterwards.   or go buy SAT>IP satellite receiver.


----------



## balanga (Dec 27, 2017)

PacketMan said:


> You want to create a machine that will output SAT>IP? Or do you want to create a machine that will input (ingest) SAT>IP? If the latter, then consider this port:
> 
> 
> 
> If however you want to create and output SAT>IP then I think you are on your own, but we will love you if you create port afterwards.   or go buy SAT>IP satellite receiver.



Presumably a SAT>IP satellite  receiver would be running some sort of Linux.... and I guess it would have something like tvheadend running on it.

Don't know much about them at all, but may get one just to have a look.


----------



## marcotuna (Dec 30, 2017)

Well, it is possible however you might have issues with your SAT Adapter beeing detected or getting drivers for it.
I have a TVHeadend Server running inside a Bhyve VM with Ubuntu, my main OS is FreeBSD 11.1.
I had to do passthrough of my DVB-S2 PCI-Express Card to the Bhyve VM and everything works fine.
If you want to run natively on FreeBSD you have to get a compatible adapter. Here you have a list of adapters known to work on FreeBSD: https://wiki.freebsd.org/WebcamCompat


----------

